# Holmes Creek?



## skiff89_jr

Does anyone have any advice for fishing holmes creek in the vernon area? I seen plenty of sucker, mullet, bass, bream, jack, shellcracker. That place is loaded with big sucker. I'm new to fishing holmes creek so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevin32435

Right now_ would say fish slow and deep the water in the creek is very clear now and the fish will be spooky light line and lead would be a good idea to there are some big fish in the creek I haven't learned it completley myself I fish on the other side of the Choctawhatchee river but go over there some beautiful place._


----------



## FishWalton

I think Kevin has it about right for Holmes Creek. The same could easily be applied in other waters. Also, if you can stand dealing with break-offs go to 4 and 6 pound line. I have been using this weight but will need to change to 10 or 12 when I know where I'm fishing there is good possibilit of hang-up. 
A good counter attack to break=offs is to carry a half dozens poles rigged. When you get a break-off just grab another pole and keep on going.
In Texas when I was there in April many use 4 and 6 pound line. This is due to all the clear water they have.


----------



## CatHunter

i need some of them suckers my self


----------



## FishWalton

Cathunter: You use bait so large it's big enough to eat...... LOL


----------



## woodsmaster742

North of vernon tyler there is some deep eddys. like 15 foot deep, the bream there like big earthworms. me and cabbage caught some huge shellcracker with big earthworms. and man are those fish good eatin.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Yeah me, devin, and timmy found those and fished them a little bit, but all they wanted to do the whole time was swim. :no: I'm going back in a couple of weeks on the kayak and maybe then i'll have better luck.


----------

